# swivel



## seachaser (Jan 8, 2009)

Does anybody you a swivel or clip when jigging to get more free swinging action?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

No when you tie to the solid ring that is attached to the split ring that is attached to the jig. I believethe jighas enough freedom to swing freely.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Seachaser, most of the jigs already have a split ring on them, so you dont need a swivel. If you have some that dont and dont have a split ring with you, tie a loop knot to the lures to get theaction you want. My .02, the less hardware the better. Happy Jiggin! Also, do a search on here about jigging, its been brought up many times, alot of good info.

Skip


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I don't use a loop knot because you loose 1/2 the strength of the line because of the knot. I use heavy duty solid and split rings.


----------



## Fishwater (Oct 2, 2007)

> *lobsterman (2/11/2009)*I don't use a loop knot because you loose 1/2 the strength of the line because of the knot. I use heavy duty solid and split rings.




You are saying that you lose strength in the loop itself?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes that is what I am saying the strength of the knot is only about 50% because it pulls and tightens against itself to the point of breakage.


----------

